# Hey Everybody



## Maylissa (Mar 7, 2017)

How's everyone doing? I stumbled over this site searching for marriage answers/advice. I've been in a rship for over 8yrs. Married for 4of those years. I have 4children. 2with my husband and 2from a previous rship (he passed away). My husband plays the daddy role from every angle & he treats each child the same (no favoritism). 
Things have been very rocky lately. U name it-we've fought about it. People say change is good but these changes have been anything but good. 
I'm just hoping to hear from experienced people and possibly get sum advice on what I should or could do.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Maylissa... welcome!

Change happens all around us, one of those "life in motion" moments we learn to adapt and overcome... what do you feel has contributed and how are these affecting you?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome Maylissa, 

Often times the disagreement you may be having with a spouse over various things are usually be masking for what is really happening at a deeper level...perhaps you might want to help us understand when you first noticed the increase problems or issue in which you first started fighting....it isn't uncommon that bottom line of the problem stems from either finance (or lack there of), sex (one wants it the other is too tired or distracted by other things), lack of communication in a open and positive nature, family issues, the feeling of unappeciativeness by either or both spouse or a combination of those. everything else is noise.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! We look forward to getting to know you!


----------

